# Sundown 1/4/2012? No? How about 1/6/2012?



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tomorrow is my final day of vaca.  Looking to get out anytime really.  I haven't heard an update in a few days but rumor had it there might be some bumps seeded very soon.... any updates?  Anyone else planning on stopping by tomorrow?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2012)

They're going to evaluate the snow depth on nor'easter tonight, but the plan right now is to seed sometime overnight and make snow on them through the day tomorrow.  I might try for a couple hours tomorrow night...  Not sure if I'll make it though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2012)

bvibert said:


> They're going to evaluate the snow depth on nor'easter tonight, but the plan right now is to seed sometime overnight and make snow on them through the day tomorrow.  I might try for a couple hours tomorrow night...  Not sure if I'll make it though.



I like the sound of that.  Have to be sure to bring the ear buds... this is looking like a solo day mission for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2012)

Rumor has it that we might be getting some Exhibition bumps soon too...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2012)

Cant wait to ski some moguls!!  Was up at the K  monday=nothing....Stayed over and was gonna ski today, but decided to bag it and head back...Cant wait to get up to sundown monday....Hope its good for ya tomorrow!!

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be ther for some AM turns, then LAUNDRY BOO...then maybe more shred!
Hopefully I will see ya there


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like not quite enough base to seed tonight, but the conditions should be awesome tomorrow regardless.  It's wicked cold out there right now, so they're laying down a ton of nice dry snow!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Some of us have to work, have fun out there.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2012)

bundle up, its not warm today.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone up for a day session on Friday? Bumps for sure by then, I'd imagine...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 4, 2012)

Greg said:


> Anyone up for a day session on Friday? Bumps for sure by then, I'd imagine...



What time of day?  I am bailing on today.  It is cold out there and to ski groomers all afternoon solo doesn't sound enticing.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 4, 2012)

i might be up for friday afternoon.  have a vendor at 10:00 and then i'm free the rest of the day.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> What time of day?  I am bailing on today.  It is cold out there and to ski groomers all afternoon solo doesn't sound enticing.





Pansy....:flame:

Gary would be out there shredding the cord!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 4, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Pansy....:flame:
> 
> Gary would be out there shredding the cord!!!



:lol:  I just cleaned $10 worth of empty beer bottles out of my basement.  Going to drop them off at the package store, grab a 6-er of something interesting, and start a fire.  I think that is a suitable way to spend the last day of vacation.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Pansy....:flame:
> 
> Gary would be out there shredding the cord!!!



I bet you that cord is pretty solid and will last all day!


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> What time of day?  I am bailing on today.  It is cold out there and to ski groomers all afternoon solo doesn't sound enticing.



I gotta do morning, like 9-11:30. Waiting on a delivery at home in the pm.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I bet you that cord is pretty solid and will last all day!



Doubtful, they've been making some awesome snow with this cold weather, very dry stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)

Changed the title of the thread for the Friday hijackers...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Doubtful, they've been making some awesome snow with this cold weather, very dry stuff.



sweet, i'm going to check it out on the webcam!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> sweet, i'm going to check it out on the webcam!



Made me cry.. literally-- laugh to cry...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone friday night?


----------



## planb420 (Jan 4, 2012)

Greg said:


> I gotta do morning, like 9-11:30. Waiting on a delivery at home in the pm.



I should be there, look me up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 4, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Anyone friday night?



if i can swing it, it would be a afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2012)

planb420 said:


> I should be there, look me up.



If there's bumps, you'll know where to find me...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 4, 2012)

Greg said:


> If there's bumps, you'll know where to find me...



Is it this friday your gonna be in southington??


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Is it this friday your gonna be in southington??



Yea, 10 pm at Blackstones.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> if i can swing it, it would be a afternoon/early evening.



All the good cord will be gone by then...


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, 10 pm at Blackstones.



Yep! \m/


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2012)

did they setup noreaster last night?  cant get onto conditions page for some reason at work.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2012)

2knees said:


> did they setup noreaster last night?  cant get onto conditions page for some reason at work.



I have not heard, but if they didn't I expect they'll be able to tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I have not heard, but if they didn't I expect they'll be able to tonight.



If they did, I would have expected to see it on FB already. Hopefully tonight. Either way, I'll be tooling around in the morning fora bit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2012)

2knees said:


> did they setup noreaster last night?  cant get onto conditions page for some reason at work.



Will you be at the show Friday night?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be at the show Friday night?



quit smoking on sunday so i dont think i'm ready to go to a bar yet.  1 beer and I'll be climbing the walls for a butt.  

and no, i can't go to a bar and not drink.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2012)

2knees said:


> quit smoking on sunday so i dont think i'm ready to go to a bar yet.  1 beer and I'll be climbing the walls for a butt.
> 
> and no, i can't go to a bar and not drink.....



Baby.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2012)

greg said:


> baby.



+100


----------



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

Yea....Gonna skip tomorrow...Plan on skipping K next week, and hitting SD mon and tuesday

Steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Yea....Gonna skip tomorrow...Plan on skipping K next week, and hitting SD mon and tuesday
> 
> Steveo



Cool. then take finance out tomorrow and get trashed at Blackstone....


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2012)

Greg said:


> Cool. then take finance out tomorrow and get trashed at Blackstone....



And taunt Pat with smokey treats....


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2012)

Greg said:


> Baby.



pretty much sums it up!  :razz:


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2012)

2knees said:


> pretty much sums it up!  :razz:



So you really haven't had a beer either since Sunday? I call bullshit...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

Greg said:


> Cool. then take finance out tomorrow and get trashed at Blackstone....



Will be there, just cant hang all night...work early sat...

Steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2012)

Greg said:


> So you really haven't had a beer either since Sunday? I call bullshit...



no beer, no cigarettes and none of the party favors.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2012)

Greg said:


> So you really haven't had a beer either since Sunday? I call bullshit...



x2!

Seriously, congrats on quitting, Mr. Knees!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2012)

Strictly a cord harvest this morning. Deeper base on N'E but might still not be enough.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll be a lodge lurker tomorrow a.m.-- I'll have my kids check out noreaster and report back if we have no official word from folks in the know...


----------



## planb420 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll check the bump situation tomorrow morning with my friend and report back asap


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 7, 2012)

da bumps


----------



## Madroch (Jan 7, 2012)

Confirmed by my kids.  Bumps are out if storage.


----------

